# 1971 International 1066 Turbo/ Here We Go Again/Lost Steering/ Wont Move



## bigskyguy (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello There Fellas! You know...I always hate calling up an old friend when I need something....but never call him until. Well it is happening again, and I am not too dam proud of it. So very many great people on this forum have helped me solve hydraulic issues with my 1971 1066 turbo on this forum in the past. She worked just fine all winter after tons of work done her and snow moved, parked her for the summer. We use her only for blowing snow each winter here in Montana with a Red Devil PTO Thrower. 
Climbed in today to start her up and she went runnin straight away singin like an angel! But....no steering...and she wont move, the other hydraulics work very slowly and very jerky. The PTO is fine. From past love hate relationships, on here we found out from kind folk and the service manual we have, about a bleeder plug on the Drivers side. 
We added about 2 gallons as she was one low, from a leak on a drain plug sitting all summer. Now she reads about 1 inch above full on the stick. We tried bleeding air by moving the steering wheel valves back and forth with the bleeder plug loose...even out. She spit a little air and few spatters...but still nothing great to report. 
So...I guess we will add another 2 gallons of Hytran tomorrow and see if she will respond. The filter is brand new, she was operating beautifully when parked and the only thing that we know for sure is..... she leaked, got low and after adding 2 gallons and trying an unsuccessful bleed, we still have no steering or go forward or back.
Any ideas anyone? Also ...Just how much Hytran fluid can be safely overfilled? Another thing...by overfilling, does this help in getting fluid to every part of the hydraulic system, pumps , reservoirs, slaves and such after getting low and most likely full of air? I may try lifting the wheel off of the ground and moving them back and forth to possibly prime it to the steering valves. Stumped again. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Thank You Guys For All Of Your Help Over The Years,
Bigskyguy In Montana


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome back bigskyguy! Glad you stopped by for a bit of help. Good idea to block up the front en to get the wheels a bit off the ground, then work the steering to see if it comes around. I wouldn't over fill too much. I'm sure some folks with a little more know how will swing by and offer some advise.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I've often heard that 66 and 86 series IH tractors can be 5 gallons over full with no harm done. In fact it's often the first suggestion in cases such as this.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

5gallon over full won't hurt a thing... First off does the three point hitch work. If so the filter is primed. There is also a plug that you can remove to prime the MCV. It is on the back side of the mcv and used a 5/8 box wrench to remove. Then start tractor but be ready to shut her down when it primes. The mcv controls oil to steering, ta, and transmission lube.


----------

